# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Chơi bóng đá nào!

## newmeta1

Có trang game thể thao điện tử dự đoán bóng đá trực tuyến mới nhé, cực hay luôn: http://bet.ifun.vn/Index.aspx
Click nhanh tay và kiểm tra nhé!

----------


## anh321

*Cổng thông tin game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến IFUN BET*

Mình đã click, trang này được đấy. Được bảo trợ bởi Hội Thể thao điện tử giải trí Việt Nam (VIRESA) và công ty ISS Việt Nam. Chơi thoải mái, nạp tiền thuận lợi, tối thiểu là 10k, áp dụng cho 2 mạng mobi và vina, mệnh giá chơi là cent. Chúc anh em vào chơi sớm lọt top CUỒNG NHIỆT để lãnh giải nhé! Giải cực thu huts đấy. Thông tin chi tiết vào đây http://bet.ifun.vn/Even.aspx

----------


## MinhPhuc123

*Ifun bet*

Ừa, trang này chơi hay đấy. mình đang chơi, đang cố cá kiếm cái giải tốp CUỒNG NHIỆT! hehe

----------


## ngocquangyb

*AFww8M*

Trang này chơi hay phải không mấy mem? thắng cực dễ, chơi cực đã, ring giải cực hoành! Giới thiệu anh em bạn bè nhào vô thôi!

----------


## messi

*Hướng dẫn đăng ký tài khỏan trên bet.ifun.vn*

*Thông tin hướng dẫn tạo tài khỏan trên IFUN BET để mọi người dễ theo dõi nhé!

Hướng dẫn sử dụng:*

*1. Cách tạo tài khoản trên http://bet.ifun.vn* 

*Bước 1*: Truy cập http://bet.ifun.vn
*Bước 2*: Bấm vào “Đăng kí” ở góc phải màn hình như minh họa



*Bước 3*: Nhập các thông tin chính xác do chúng tôi yêu cầu. Trước khi bấm vào “Đăng kí” bạn buộc phải tích vào ô “Tôi đã đọc và chấp nhận các điều khoản của bet.ifun.vn”.




*Bước 4*: Xuất hiện bảng “ đăng ký thành công”, bấm vào “ok” để hoàn tất



*2. Hướng dẫn đăng nhập:* 

*Bước 1*: Truy cập http://bet.ifun.vn và chọn biểu tượng “Đăng nhập”



*Bước 2*: Điền các thông tin yêu cầu bao gồm: Tên Tài khoản – Mật khẩu đăng nhập – Mã xác nhận  Ấn “Go” như minh họa



*Bước 3*: Xuất hiện bảng báo đăng nhập thành công, bấm vào Ok để hoàn tất đăng nhập

----------


## kettrinh

*Ifun bet*

Các anh em đang chơi rất đông rồi. ĐỀ NGHỊ MỌI NGƯỜI VÀO http://bet.ifun.vn/ CỔ VŨ ANH EM NÀO! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

